# bad renters



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

leeches

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...ts-leave-b-c-landlords-in-the-lurch-1.2603174


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like theft and fraud. They should be charged.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Shouldn't the failure to pay rent have been reported to credit agencies and thus the couple have poor credit scores?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Shouldn't the failure to pay rent have been reported to credit agencies and thus the couple have poor credit scores?


They probably have no credit score to begin with. These sound like scam artists that prey on landlords that are trusting and maybe pay the first months rent, but after that the checks bounce.
They know how to get around the system. The landlords get stuck, and if the tenants wreck the house while they are there, the landlords also get stuck with the repairs.
I guess the landlords should check to see if these tenants have any references..but some landlords just accept the checks and give them the keys.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

First clue is when somebody can move in less than 1 month notice.Normal people give 2 months notice and usually give notice after they have found a new home or purchases .


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> First clue is when somebody can move in less than 1 month notice.Normal people give 2 months notice and usually give notice after they have found a new home or purchases .


If you read the news article on these two, they have lived in 5 or 6 different house rent free in the last 2 years. They managed to fool landlords so far...because the first payment
and security deposit have all bounced. By the time that happens, they are firmly entrenched in the house and it takes a few more weeks for the landlord to determine what to
do, including getting a bailiff to throw them out.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I get that the system is designed to protect the tenants.....but some LL's relly are hung out to dry. Thankfully most tenants I have dealt with have been great.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

The worst part is the taking advantage of people's trust. As previously mentioned they are scam artists that take advantage of the system.


----------

